# Pillar Posts...



## allisonr (Jun 23, 2014)

So I am in search of BLACK pillar posts because I'm pretty sure someone tried to break into my car when the previous owner had it :disgust:, I put some pictures because I know you guys would want to see that haha. I had my car in my local body shop and he sanded and repainted the interior metal to avoid rust. I wish I had a picture of the before, because he did an amazing job, you can't even tell there was ever a mark. Ok anyway I have been looking for replacement pillar posts and all I can find are chrome ones but I want black, anyone know where I can get black? I also have some gloss black vinyl wrap for my interior (will post about later…) so would it be easier to just get the chrome and just cover them with the gloss black?

you guys are the best

























description of photos:
1) front view of both pillars, notice the dents etc
2) the right pillar and the inside where body work was done. Pillar is still damaged with A LOT of scratches. Possibly a wire hanger?
3) inside of door, sorry it isn't a good photo, the lighting wasn't good, but there are are a lot of scratches… I'm ticked at either the burglar or the dumb** driver 
4) close-up of the redone interior, sorry I was just really pleased with the outcome 

also sorry if they are sideways.. idk why haha


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

You could buy new ones from your dealer or from one of the GM Parts websites. I looked this one up.

Door Applique for 2012 Chevrolet Cruze|95460761

It looks like they aren't too expensive. You should speak with someone in the parts department at your dealership. They can look up your VIN number and make sure you have the right ones. Ask them for the part numbers and compare their pricing to the pricing on the GM parts websites. You might get them cheaper online.

P.S. Thanks for the pics. They don't look too bad, but they definitely need to be replaced.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but... Did you end up replacing them? How hard was it to remove them? Thanks.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

+ 1


----------

